# Whelen 9000 edge help



## beaver2

Hi 

A brief search did not reveal what I was looking for.

I picked up a 1987 Whelen 9000 edge lightbar. I don't know if it works. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for this bar? It has 8 (or 6 at least) strobes and two halogen flashers. It has two main wires coming out of it, one with a large black and red, and the onther with several multi-colored wires in it of smaller guage.

Is there a way to test the power supplies?

Does anybody want to buy the redblue lenses off of it?


Thanks for your time.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

take it out to your truck and put the big red one on the positive of the bat, the big black one on the neg, then touch the smaller ones to the positive one at a time. strobes should start working.


----------



## streetfrog

Or goto http://whelen.com/install/manuals/lightbars.html and look for one that matches or just email them the model and serial number. They will give you the right diagram. If you dont have those tell them how many strobes etc and list the colors of wires. They will give you the diagram.


----------



## beaver2

THEGOLDPRO;510913 said:


> take it out to your truck and put the big red one on the positive of the bat, the big black one on the neg, then touch the smaller ones to the positive one at a time. strobes should start working.


Tried that. Nothing happened.

I will email Whelen for the diagram. Thanks for your help!


----------



## streetfrog

No problem. You should hear back in 24 hrs. They are pretty good at doing it.


----------



## DodgeGuy

You may have the type of Edge which requires a special controller to operate, something due to how they switch.

Either way, Whelen will be able to tell you.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

ia it a edge or a advantedge and do you have a pic


----------



## beaver2

Fiafighterdude;511409 said:


> ia it a edge or a advantedge and do you have a pic


I always have a hard time posting pictures. I could send one to you. It was a police lightbar. I don't see advantage anywhere on it but it does say "Edge 9000" in several places.

Thanks to everyone for their replies.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

send me the pic and ill post it for you.


----------



## sparky8370

DodgeGuy;511204 said:


> You may have the type of Edge which requires a special controller to operate, something due to how they switch.
> 
> Either way, Whelen will be able to tell you.


That's the kind I have, I believe it's called a diagnostics bar. They only have 4 wires. (2) 10gauge power wires and (2) 16gauge controller wires. I don't think it's this type with a bunch of wires unless maybe someone added wires to change patterns.

Look inside the bar. Mine has fuses in it. Mine also has a big circuit board in it that is part of the diagnostics control. If you have one then you probably need a controller, I believe mines called a pcds9. Mine also has a smaller board in that is a halogen flasher, so don't confuse them.


----------



## beaver2

Ok update.

My buddy messed around with it and got the following to work:

1. inner strobes front and back
2. halogen lights (flashing and steady)
3. Alley lights

Those turned out to be a loose ground.

So the only ones that don't work are the front and back corner strobes. We had them working for a few seconds until I flipped the bar on it's side and it stopped working. Loose wire maybe?

Is ebay the cheapest place for lenses?

As always, thanks for your help.

no pics yet, sorry.

Mark


----------



## beaver2

update:

Bar is fully functional

Thanks for your help guys.

If anyone wants the old lenses, let me know, they are faded, but im sure if you wetsanded them they'd clean up well.


Mark


----------



## shngraff

Beaver2

I saw that you want to get rid of some lens for an edge 9000, I am mainly looking for the blue lenses, but I would take the red too.

let me know if you still have them
-shawn


----------



## beaver2

Yeah I still have them, PM me. Keep in mind they are faded, maybe a little wetsanding would bring new life to them. They will also need new gaskets.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

If you guys need some Lens .. let me know ...

I have an overload of new and used ...

I got a bunch of used amber on ebay currently ... http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZdakotaskustoms

Red, Amber, Yellow (Yes, there is a difference), Clear, Blue, Green and even Purple.

Lots of parts too ... power supplies and even blank frames from Mini Edge to Full Towman series (52")

-Dakota


----------



## shngraff

Mark,

I am not sure how to PM you on here, just email me at - [email protected]

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## sparky8370

dakotaskustoms;532546 said:


> If you guys need some Lens .. let me know ...
> 
> I have an overload of new and used ...
> 
> I got a bunch of used amber on ebay currently ... http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZdakotaskustoms
> 
> Red, Amber, Yellow (Yes, there is a difference), Clear, Blue, Green and even Purple.
> 
> Lots of parts too ... power supplies and even blank frames from Mini Edge to Full Towman series (52")
> 
> -Dakota


I don't mean to burst your bubble, but some of that pricing (buy it now) is more than I paid brand new. I bought some amber lenses and clear lens in 17.??" for $15.99 or $16.99 each. I also bought the alley end caps, screws, gaskets for $34.99 It seems like if you're selling used it should be a significant discount. I bought my dividers used and paid $0.99 each with gaskets. 
Ebay is a good place to buy this stuff though. I bought an edge bar with the pcds-9 controller for $189 then bought all new lenses and those used dividers for around $115 if I remember correctly. And I got a bunch of spare parts in the basement.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dakotaskustoms;532546 said:


> If you guys need some Lens .. let me know ...
> 
> I have an overload of new and used ...
> 
> I got a bunch of used amber on ebay currently ... http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZdakotaskustoms
> 
> Red, Amber, Yellow (Yes, there is a difference), Clear, Blue, Green and even Purple.
> 
> Lots of parts too ... power supplies and even blank frames from Mini Edge to Full Towman series (52")
> 
> -Dakota


how much for a power supply for a mini edge if you have one.


----------



## shngraff

beaver2

I never heard back from you about the blue lenses for the edge 9000 lightbar, I am still really interested in buying those from you. to get a hold of me directly email me at [email protected], or [email protected]

thanks

shawn


----------



## beaver2

email sent


----------

